# Any tips for Z24i head gasket replacement?



## dbsoundman (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey all, looks like my 88 pickup needs a new head gasket. I was wondering if anyone here has any tips on doing the actual job, where the best parts are, best practices, etc. This will be my first DIY head gasket and I'm not terribly worried, but I also don't want to make it worse than it already is. So far the leak seems to be small, as I don't always get white smoke out the tailpipe, but I'm also avoiding driving it as much as possible just so I don't make the situation worse for myself.

Anyway, I'd appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

It's hard to tell somebody how to do a head gasket properly without generalizing if they really have no experience doing such work. I built my very first engines over 40 years ago, and started out on mowers working for my dad, so it was a natural progression over time to ultimately move on to building big diesel engines for road tractors as well as blown, big block Chevy engines at one point in my career, and everything in between during my stint with four different car dealerships. I've seen experienced mechanics have problems building the top end of motors, so I hesitate to suggest all this will go smoothly for you, but if you are determined to do it, that's okay too. Everybody has to start somewhere, right?

First, if you don't have one, go buy a service manual on your truck, or locate a Nissan manual on line. Something really good that details every step of the rebuild. Scan the net for any related stuff you can find that contains video of the process, even if it's not necessarily specific to your engine. You have to know the basics to understand how to follow through with each step you are going to learn and perform.

Next, take your time, and stop if your aren't sure exactly what you are about to do. Research until it's clear then proceed. Always keep safety as your number one priority. Lots of stupid things can happen if you aren't real careful that can leave you or an assistant injured. Put safety glasses on when ever you are working with compressed air, or around cleaners, solvents, or fuel. Do NOT use gasoline to clean parts with! Kerosene or parts cleaners bought at your local auto parts store are much less volatile. You will need some hand cleaner and shop rags too.

Third, consult an automotive machine shop about checking your cylinder head once it's off. They can pressure test it for cracks, check it for warpage, and resurface it lightly if necessary to insure the best seal with the new gasket. I've found out that sometimes the shops actually charge less for new valves, valve stem seals, or gasket kits than the auto parts stores. Shop around for prices, or just bite the bullet and go get all the parts from Nissan if you want it to work out for the long run. Replace everything in question, and don't forget the timing chain and all its related components. They are probably the most important and the most time consuming part of the job, so plan ahead for that. Study, study, study, and ask questions as you run into situations. There's lots of information around. It's up to you to use it correctly. Take lots of pictures so we can follow along and maybe help out where possible.

I'm sure there are others here that can add to what I've said, or link you to more information to your specific project. That's my 2 cents.

Oh... and good luck!

-Roger


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Make sure you properly wedge the chain against the guides so it doesn't drop. If the chain drops down any, the tensioner will take up the slack and you will need to remove the front timing cover.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> Make sure you properly wedge the chain against the guides so it doesn't drop. If the chain drops down any, the tensioner will take up the slack and you will need to remove the front timing cover.


Having the cylinderhead off would make for the perfect time to replace the timing chain and components. Being an 88 model, if it hasn't been done it probably needs it by now anyway.

-R


----------



## dbsoundman (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks guys. The timing chain was done recently so I don't think that will be necessary. Also, I think I'm not going for quite such an ambitious project...I don't think I'm burning any oil so I'm pretty sure the valve seals are good, so my general plan of action is get the head checked for warping, and replace the head gasket. I may actually be taking it to a mechanic soon anyway to get an estimate, and in the mean time he and I will take a look and see if we can really pinpoint the problem. I haven't had a chance yet to pull the spark plugs and see if there are any signs there, plus it's currently snowing outside so I'm not all that motivated to go take a look when I get home...


----------

